# Miglior Detailing Ltd: Gorgeous Audi RS4 - Full Correction - UPDATE! Sept 2010!



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

This write up is now hosted on our website!!

Please click here for the write up...



Please visit our Twitter page or Facebook Page to see our day to day updates and great photos of stunning cars!!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Very nice mate and cracking write up, i really like your company name on the wall in pics think i may have to do something similar this weekend.

Gav


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

lol am i missing something here. Its blank !


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

MrLOL said:


> lol am i missing something here. Its blank !


Ha ha i just read through the whole thing now its gone blank as well, im i seeing things or is it time for another tablet.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Gav,

And MrLOL, it should be working now!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

sorry guys, its up now! lol


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

I will own one of those one day - lovely job mate


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Cracking work. Some nice flake popping too.

:thumb:


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

your obviously as much of a perfectionist with your write ups as you are with your detailing.

Excellent work and a lovely colour.


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

Fantastic finish and attention to detail


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

fantastic job,nice workshop aswell


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Gorgeous mate, just gorgeous.:argie: And great write up too.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Cracking work mate, it looks stunning.

Your pictures and design flare are brilliant.


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

mk2jon said:


> fantastic job,nice workshop aswell


I second that:thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

You cant get much better than that. Great camera work too. pics look great, especially the last outside shot.


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Really nice work on a stunning car. I was lucky to own a 58 plate RS4 Cab, sadly a old boy hit me on a round about and it was written off.


Really nice feature.

Regards

Gareth


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Superb write up and a fantastic finish achieved on a wonderful car :thumb:

Great premises too


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome work.Looks stunning


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

WOW fantastic turn around mate and one of the best reads yet :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Stunning work..... Nice little car too. :thumb:

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Stunning report, lol, nevermind the detail!

As said before, I love the unit and the print on the wall - very smart.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great work there :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work, :thumb:


----------



## trejdelsol (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome job, fantastic turnaround that. And I wish I could take photos that well!!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

cheers guys!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Fantastic results


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

love the final result, great pictures, one of my favourite cars:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work and a very enjoyable write up too


----------



## r32_dub (Sep 14, 2009)

Amazing job. Loved the attention to detail you showed throughout. As others have mentioned the workshop looks spot on - nice set up you have there!

The results speak for themselves - congratulations!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning results! Love the write up too :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Superb! :thumb:

The writeup and the results there, and the photography showing the work achieved - very very nice, enjoyed the thread and the work looks excellent 

Interesting to see the thin paint reading on the wing, as one of the RS4's we did had very thin wings too...


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

very nice ... lovely car as well


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Beautiful work!!! Loved reading it.:thumb::thumb::thumb:*


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

great cars to work on i thouroughly enjoyed the RS4 we did a while back

and the look amazing when they look their best!

good job  :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Superb! :thumb:
> 
> The writeup and the results there, and the photography showing the work achieved - very very nice, enjoyed the thread and the work looks excellent
> 
> Interesting to see the thin paint reading on the wing, as one of the RS4's we did had very thin wings too...


Was that passenger side as well? the Drivers was ok.

I bet i look over 500 readings on the car! lol


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, besides it is one of the best colours I've ever seen on a RS4 it is beautifully corrected!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Fantastic job and write up. Enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Sprint blue is an awesome colour isn't it? Cheers guys


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks amazing and a nice write up also :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

v nice


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks mark and others! ;0


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet job and great write up, lovely car as well though still don like the silver trim on the windows.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

A lot say that but I must admit, it breaks up the colours really well


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Stunning, simply stunning.....:thumb:


----------



## lee74 (Mar 17, 2008)

Top work :thumb: whats the tool your using thats plugged into the lappy?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely work, mate ! Nice write up to boot!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

lee74 said:


> Top work :thumb: whats the tool your using thats plugged into the lappy?


A microscope to help give a better idea of the repair of the paint there. It had Been keyed. There were a few funny marks which I had to satisfy myslf about polishing over


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

JPC said:


> A lot say that but I must admit, it breaks up the colours really well


I know what you mean and on some colours I think it works but I am a simple guy and on a sprint blue motor it should take the whole sport look and not a part se look, only mo and each to their own.

Have seen a black and blue RS with black surrounds and the both looked wicked.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

i have seen one too, and it does look tasty as well! It gives it even more of a menacing look!


----------



## DreamScape (Dec 16, 2006)

Sweet job, that Bos really looks wet. Tops off some awesome work. :thumb:


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

looks lovely after youve had your hands on it and such a gorgeous car


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers. The bos really adds that little extra


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

You have something to be proud of:thumb: The finish is simply stunning! 

I have to ask you, how you work CF Pro? PM if you want 

Keep them coming..


Kind regards,

Ebbe Jørgensen


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Stunning. Brilliant write up.


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

ne of my fav cars ever"""


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Ebbe J said:


> You have something to be proud of:thumb: The finish is simply stunning!
> 
> I have to ask you, how you work CF Pro? PM if you want
> 
> ...


Hi ebbe,

I work it up to about 1800rpm applying light pressure and working in the polish for quite a long time. You can work it for a long time. And finish off with next to no pressure at about 600rpm

Thanks for the nice comments

jay


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

JPC said:


> Hi ebbe,
> 
> I work it up to about 1800rpm applying light pressure and working in the polish for quite a long time. You can work it for a long time. And finish off with next to no pressure at about 600rpm
> 
> ...


- Thanks for the reply!

It seems there's a lot of differet techniques on this products. Some rev it up to 1500 and finish at 800-900, some use it at 1200 and so on. I'll try to get hold of a bonnet to do some testing on this matter, to discover what gives the best results.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Well, a year on and this lovely RS4 received an enhancement detail. The owner had been doing a good job of looking after the car, as there was very little swirling. Obviously, there were a few marks but nothing major really. It was nice to see how the benefits of detailing can be seen down the line, a year later!

Anyways, enough with the waffle, here are some pics!










An idea of the condition of the paint after its enhancement detail





































The car was polished with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro.
Tyres dressed with Meg's endurance gel.
Wheels & calipers polished with Swissvax cleaner Fluid Pro
Wheels & calipers sealed with Swissvax autobahn.
Satin trims polished and sealed with Werkstatt Acrylic Prime
Exhaust polished with Swissvax metal polish and sealed with blackfire metal seal
The engine bay was cleaned and dress with 303.

Some afters...
















































































































































































































Thanks for reading the little update! 









​


----------



## thejagtech (Jun 17, 2010)

wow just wow! JPC without sounding like a complete a** licker i follow your work closely and always look forward to your new write up's! I strive to be better and better every correction i do and maybe,just maybe one day....lol

they call me toe nails, cant think why haha

good luck for the future
Chris


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

That's an excellent piece of work and a thread to match

I wasnt keen on the colour at the start,but WOW what a difference:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks guys, and chris...cheers. I dont get the toenails thing though! haha!


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

them brakes are awesome!!

have they been fitted in the last 12 months?


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Looks stunning


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

the brakes have always been fitted, as standard, but they have recently been painted. ETTO and all that, they are painted too, not powder coated, so i hope they last!


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Incredible work!!

Always look forward to your write ups!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Speechless :doublesho


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning job, always look forward to your write ups, on the picture were there is about 6 of you, whats the blue buffing cloth you are using?


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Great first picture with you x 6 working around the car!! not seen that before! lol.

Good work. Nice to see that if you can educate the customers to look after their cars properly once they have initially invested in some high quality work, they can keep their car looking almost as good for a whole year or more.


----------



## thejagtech (Jun 17, 2010)

haha cos i'm so far up your a** thats all you can see of me!
crude


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning mate


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thejagtech said:


> haha cos i'm so far up your a** thats all you can see of me!
> crude


ahhh...now im with you!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

holly cow thats fantastic


----------



## AlanQS (May 6, 2009)

If anything, it looks better a year on!

Gorgeous.:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

fair play to the owner then for keeping it nice and on top of it, bet its nice working on it


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

big ben said:


> fair play to the owner then for keeping it nice and on top of it, bet its nice working on it


it was a nice change when the claying took less than half the time!


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Super write-up and a lovely result. :thumb: Looks terrific in the pics to me...


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Prob the best one I've seen so far but I do have a soft spot for an A4 ;-)


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

fantastic finish :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

thejagtech said:


> haha cos i'm so far up your a** thats all you can see of me!
> crude


:lol: It doesn't mean that where I come from!!! :doublesho

The "toenails" is the name given to the very bottom and revolting part of a certain brand of cheap tonic wine... :thumb:

Great work OP...car looked amazing at the start and even better in the second detail...

It also shows how you have came on with your threads and your unit...

All great stuff...

:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

i think i'll steer clear of the toenails expression, either way its not a very nice outcome! haha!


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Very nice work mate.

Just a question with regards to the use of a laser pen.

I've never used (or even seen) one before. Would I be right in thinking that it's just a question of setting one up a certain distance from the car with it resting on another object or do you need any specialist equipment?

Also, would any laser pen be okay to use or are some makes/models better for the job than others?


----------



## obiahman (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice work mate. great transformation.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I used a laser pen on a tripod secured with a clamp.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Very very nice work. 

:thumb:


----------

